

H-1B visas really do drive down salaries and deprive U.S. IT workers of jobs - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/it-managementstrategy/182967/h-1b-visas-really-do-drive-down-salaries-and-deprive-us-it-workers-jobs

======
zobzu
As a guy waiting for his H1B visa, I dislike this article. Personally Im going
to be paid as much as US employees, took no one's job. But I'm already
EXTREMELY limited by the current visa. No green card. Cant change company for
3 years. Can get visa - maybe - after 6 month wait. Enormeous amount of info
to give to get it delivered. Costs a lot.

So if a company lays off someone for a H1B I guess the previous employee was
just bad. Cause the earning doesn't sound right, its possible to fire people
quickly in the US and replace them. I know for sure that many americans would
take the jobs at the salary foreigners would take it.

------
laglad
If the US starts limiting highly skilled immigrants from coming to your
country, you really have no chance to establish the US as the hub of the
information economy. I actually think the reverse should be the case.

~~~
smashing
Did you read the article? In only one place did it mention "immigration
issues".

The H1B Visa is "a non-immigrant visa in the United States under the
Immigration and Nationality Act, section 101(a)(15)(H).

[via <https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/H-1B_visa>]

~~~
waqf
"Non-immigrant visa" is a term of art. It is relatively straightforward to
immigrate permanently into the US if you have an H-1B and can stay employed
for a few years.

~~~
zobzu
few = 3 years minimum then probably another 2 to get the green card (due to
delays) about 10 to be a citizen

